# First Month of OPKs



## Teafor2

So a short back story... we have been ttc for a little over a year and a half now. I had a surgery to remove a large uterine septum in July, and in October we were allowed to start trying again.

I feel ovulation every month, but I have never used OPKs. I decided to do them this month just to confirm that I really am feeling ovulation and to get an idea of when my LH surge happens compared to my cramps.

My average cycle length is 28.5 days according to my period app.

I thought it would be fun to post the tests here incase I need some help interpreting. I’m going to try testing once in the morning and once in the evening so I don’t miss my surge.

Here is day number 1:

CD 10, 10.30



18.00


----------



## babybears25

Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ❤️


----------



## Teafor2

CD 11

10.30 - somehow seems more negative than it did at CD 10



18.00


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon good luck. 
I'm cd13 still negative on cheapies but had a flashy smiley the past 3 days. 
Hoping I get my positive and peak tomorrow cd14 then ovulation Friday day 15. 
I ovulated on cd15 last cycle so think its gonna be the same this cycle. Hope its not later. 

As for OPKs don't worry they can go from faint to darkish back to faint again then dark then positive. They can even go from being very faint to positive in the space of 24 hours. There different to pregnancy tests. 

Hope u get ure positive soon and im keeping it all crossed u get a bfp


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks @Suggerhoney! Last month I had o pain in cd 14, but it’s not uncommon for me to be as late as cd 17. 

I hope this is our month... what a great Christmas gift it would be! Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX ladies ❤️


----------



## Teafor2

CD 12

11.00



18.30 It looks like it’s getting closer


----------



## Teafor2

CD 13

I tend to get a bit constipated before ovulation and my digestion has definitely slowed a bit today.

11.00



18.00 This is my last test like this. I went to buy more today and they only had the Clearblue digital tests at the pharmacy so I’ll start those tomorrow


----------



## Bevziibubble

Getting closer :)


----------



## Teafor2

CD 14

11.15
Still nothing. Looks like it will be one of my later ovulation months, which is fine.



23.20 Went to see some friends and couldn’t test at the normal time. Still not fertile, but the line is a bit darker I think.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope O happens soon :)


----------



## Teafor2

CD 15

10.30 I also used FMU since I slept in until 9.45 this morning. Still waiting for o



22.00 My afternoon times have been a bit all over the place the last few days, but still wanted to check. Still negative


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for O


----------



## Teafor2

CD 16

10.00

Didn’t take a picture in time, but it was still negative.

18.00
Still negative. I feel like my body was gearing up for o earlier in the month and then kind of stalled out. We had to have our car fixed and stay at my in-laws’ from Thursday-Sunday. It’s hard to travel outside the city here because of COVID restrictions and we were really worried about getting a fine for leaving the city and driving past curfew (only 15 minutes past but still) on top of fixing the car. We are also buying an apartment this month and we are down to the wire with getting the keys to the new place before we need to be out of our rental. I think all the stress may be delaying it ](*,)


----------



## Teafor2

CD 17 And still negative! I just checked my period app and I haven’t ovulated past CD 18 in two years. Of course it’s the one month I decide to do OPKs just to see where my peak is compare to o pain. The test even seems to be lighter! ](*,)

I guess on the bright side the fact that I haven’t felt o pain yet means that the pain must be correlated with my ovulation.



18.00 Still a negative digital. The test strip inside is VERY negative.


----------



## Teafor2

CD 18
9.00 earlier than I would normally test but when you’ve got to go you’ve got to go. Last night I talked to my sister and told her I feel like I’m going to ovulate in a couple days. Still negative this morning but more of a line than there has been recently so hopefully moving in the right direction.



20.00


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon if that's the 4 days fertile clear blue ops (the purple one) Ure supposed to test with FMU or after use longest sleep. 
I used it for the first time this cycle and didn't know how to use it so read the really long instructions and it said to used with fmu. 
Weird because with the strip ones ure not supposed to test with FMU. 
I had a open circle on day 10 then a flashy smiley face on day 11 12 and 13 then got my static smiley on cd 14. 
My ovulation has been slightly later since I started taking macca root. 
Really hope ovulation is soon hon. 
Don't see u in the testing thread this month hon be great to have u in there


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Thanks! They are not the purple ones, they are the pink ones. The instructions just say to do it after a 4 hour hold. I’m not sure when to test yet since I am still waiting to o. I might end up having to test in January. I’ll join as soon as I know my testing date!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ah I see hon. I used the pink ones years ago with my now along 10 year old son. 
I expect I will be in the January testing thread hon so will see u there even if I am pregnant I’m still gonna stay in the testing threads to root everyone on. I’ve been there since feb and made so many friends, 
I hate this waiting to test bit, mind u the while TTC thing sucks. Really hope we all get our BFPs soon.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Good luck this month!! Xx


----------



## Teafor2

CD 19
7.00



20.00

Finally getting darker again! I’ve also gotten a bit of a hormonal breakout which I tend to get before o so I’m hoping for a peak tomorrow [-o&lt;


----------



## Teafor2

CD 20

7.00 still darker line but no peak yet. Would this count as high fertility, just not peak fertility?



14.45
This isn’t the time I would normally test but I just had a feeling it might be positive, plus I realised I hadn’t peed in a couple of hours. And I finally got my smiley!! I’m curious to see when I get my o cramping now compared to the LH surge. We actually baby danced last night around midnight, so I’ll see if we get another one in today or if we’ll wait until tomorrow.


19.00
So last month I took an opk on the day I had ovulation pain and it was negative. Now that I’m having obvious ovulation pain I decided to take another to see if it’s still positive and it is. I’m confused why the previous month I had a negative opk on the day I had o pain whereas this month I’m having a positive. Either way I’m excited to have a positive anything. I’ve never had a positive pregnancy test and today was my first positive opk :)


----------



## Teafor2

So about 15 minutes after having my positive opk I walked to the market and noticed I have some o pain on my right side, so I guess that means the pain coincides with my LH surge and not my actual ovulation?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ❤️


----------



## Teafor2

CD 21

10.45 Still have a positive opk and still having o pain.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX you catch the egg :)


----------



## Teafor2

CD 22

11.00 LH surge is over and I’m not feeling any o pain anymore. We dtd around midnight on CD 19 and I got my first positive opk around 14.00 on CD 20. We also dtd on CD 21 around 19.00. I hope that we got it!


----------



## Teafor2

@erher Here are tons of pictures of my opks!


----------



## erher

Teafor2 said:


> @erher Here are tons of pictures of my opks!

Thank you for tagging me! This was really helpful. Do you think they’re trustworthy? Did you ever experience false positives? Your test stick looked really positive! I’ve noticed that if the system doesn’t have enough light, it will generate incorrect results. I’m going to assume the first test I posted is correct. Again, thank you for sharing❤️


----------



## Teafor2

erher said:


> Thank you for tagging me! This was really helpful. Do you think they’re trustworthy? Did you ever experience false positives? Your test stick looked really positive! I’ve noticed that if the system doesn’t have enough light, it will generate incorrect results. I’m going to assume the first test I posted is correct. Again, thank you for sharing❤️

I think the tests are good because this month that is posted here I also got pregnant and had a chemical. The second month I used them I had a positive test like the one you posted. I thought it looked light compared to my positives in this thread, but I also had ovulation pains when it was positive. I got pregnant that month as well and had my second chemical.


----------

